# White residue on oil dipstick



## xybaby (Sep 5, 2011)

I am an owner of 2012 jetta sportwagen. It has only 20K miles. The car was always maintained by VW dealer. I found there is white residue on the oil stick. It is not at the bottom of the stick. It is usually seen at the middle section, as shown in picture. I ask dealer to check the oil when they change it. They said they did not see coolant in oil.

Can anyone tell me why there is white residue on oilstick? Does this happen often to VW car?


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

It's condensation, been cold and if you do short trips the oil doesn't get up to 100*C /212*F the condensation 
forms. I bet that you also have some of that froth on the underside of the oil fill cap.


----------



## xybaby (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! I do not see any white stuff under oil cap.


----------

